# Unpopular TV/ Film Opinions



## BadRoy (Jul 13, 2022)

Like the video game one, but for shows and movies. Post all your spicy, unthinkable takes.

- I don't love any Pixar movies, even the classic ones. I've always found them kind of... easy? Patronizing? They just felt like pretty fluff to me. 
- Breaking Bad is just OK. I get that it was a new, exciting thing at the time, but in the years since the whole "villain protagonist," thing has been done better.  That said I love the ending of the series. 
- Black Panther was awful and boring.


----------



## Marzypan (Jul 14, 2022)

Tony Stark is the real villain of the MCU.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 15, 2022)

I didn't like Black Panther either... It was good but I'm too stupid to appreciate anything that doesn't have endless gags and dance offs.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 15, 2022)

Never liked Stranger Things.


----------



## Rimna (Jul 15, 2022)

I don't like Star Wars.
I don't like Star Trek.
I don't necessarily mind cheesy romance/drama/slice-of-life movies where everything works out just fine in the end and I forget the plot and characters after a few days.
I like John Wick 2 the most, and I think 3 was silly. This killed my hype for the 4th installment, and I can already see there is a 5th on the way too.
I like the Fast & Furious movies with the exception of 2 and 3. I can't stand Tokyo Drift actually.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 15, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I like the Fast & Furious movies with the exception of 2 and 3. I can't stand Tokyo Drift actually.


Nah the FF movies are legit. I remember me and friends started to watch them for the memes, but by 2 or 3 we were all in for real. Tokyo Drift is really dumb. Didn't the main character show up as like a 40 year old in one of the recent ones? Ideal shlock ~


----------



## Rimna (Jul 16, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> Nah the FF movies are legit. I remember me and friends started to watch them for the memes, but by 2 or 3 we were all in for real. Tokyo Drift is really dumb. Didn't the main character show up as like a 40 year old in one of the recent ones? Ideal shlock ~



Yeah he suddenly appeared again for no reason. 

On top of Tokyo Drift being silly, it's also somehow connected to the main story but it's the third movie made, but it's actually taking part after the sixth movie plot-wise.


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 18, 2022)

I've seen a lot of retroactive ragging on The Neverending Story, but I think it's a really good kids movie. I watched it recently and was really surprised how grim some of it can be. The 'enemy' of the movie is basically the inevitable spread of death and by extension non-existence, but it doesn't try to sugar coat it for kids. It's just like "If this gets us we'll just cease to exist and no one can stop it." And that really scared me as a kid. But a good scared because that's what fear of death is actually like. 

IDK, I just think that kind of frank existential stuff is good for kids to see in a safe story like this.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 22, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I've seen a lot of retroactive ragging on The Neverending Story, but I think it's a really good kids movie. I watched it recently and was really surprised how grim some of it can be. The 'enemy' of the movie is basically the inevitable spread of death and by extension non-existence, but it doesn't try to sugar coat it for kids. It's just like "If this gets us we'll just cease to exist and no one can stop it." And that really scared me as a kid. But a good scared because that's what fear of death is actually like.
> 
> IDK, I just think that kind of frank existential stuff is good for kids to see in a safe story like this.


It's one of my childhood favorites, it may not have aged well when compared to some of the special effects done today, but the story itself is great.  I'm old enough that I saw it in theatres when it was first released.  I appreciate it even more now, just for the warning the G'mork gives about what happens when you lose your imagination.

*G'mork:*
Fantasia has no boundaries.

*Atreyu:*
That's not true. You're lying!

*G'mork:*
Foolish boy. Don't you know anything about Fantasia? It's the world of human fantasy. Every part, every creature of it, is a piece of the dreams and hopes of mankind. Therefore, it has no boundaries.

*Atreyu:*
But why is Fantasia dying, then?

*G'mork:*
Because people have begun to lose their hopes and forget their dreams. So the Nothing grows stronger.

*Atreyu:*
What is the Nothing?

*G'mork:*
It's the emptiness that's left. It's like a despair, destroying this world. And I have been trying to help it.

*Atreyu:*
But why?

*G'mork:*
Because people who have no hopes are easy to control. And whoever has control has the Power.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2022)

I could live a happier life if anime vanished.
Just the entire exploitative industry and everything it's produced as a creative blight. Gone. Even the fringe .000000002% of it that I happen to like.

If you told me I had to throw my Redline bluray in a fire and wipe my memories of Cyber City OEDO in order for the totality of anime to cease existing, it'd be bittersweet but there'd be no hesitation.

Marvel/DC can go with it.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 22, 2022)

Apocalypse movies suck! 

Maybe not a hot take... but why is every apocalypse movie boil down to "everything sucks, everyone is dead or dying, there's no hope, have fun and get used to it." What happened to the goodguys stopping the apocalypse or it being narrowly averted, inspiring hope and comradery? Zombie films and shows are the worst offenders. 

Many more takes of course... but no one wants to hear a rant XP


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 22, 2022)

Silverthunder said:


> Apocalypse movies suck!
> 
> Maybe not a hot take... but why is every apocalypse movie boil down to "everything sucks, everyone is dead or dying, there's no hope, have fun and get used to it." What happened to the goodguys stopping the apocalypse or it being narrowly averted, inspiring hope and comradery? Zombie films and shows are the worst offenders.
> 
> Many more takes of course... but no one wants to hear a rant XP


I think it's because so many of them go the standard "science gone awry" or "Look at what the evils of society has done" route which are basic and done to death. I think if there were more insane, bizarre, or cosmic apocalypose stories they'd be more interesting, like Evanjellyon.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 22, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I think it's because so many of them go the standard "science gone awry" or "Look at what the evils of society has done" route which are basic and done to death. I think if there were more insane, bizarre, or cosmic apocalypose stories they'd be more interesting, like Evanjellyon.



Oooh... good example... you know, the more I think about it, the more I figure maybe it's a more western trope/theme. Watched a movie called wondering earth not too long ago that broke that mold quite a bit too. 

Also- I don't know why, but the mass produced evas were some of the coolest monster designs... is that an unpopular take?


----------



## Kinguyakki (Aug 7, 2022)

Any movie that you "have to" see in the theatre to enjoy is a crap movie.  What I mean is, if you need a really loud, high quality surround sound system and a HUGE screen to make it worth seeing, that means the writing and acting probably suck and it's not worth watching on tv at home.
Star Wars just isn't that good.  I get that it's a money-grab for Disney and the fans will keep eating it up, but it's played itself out.
Disney needs to stop rebooting its old animated films into live action movies.


----------



## ozuvuotu (Aug 10, 2022)

Stranger Things is obnoxiously repetitive and its pacing is all over the place. S1 was nice cause of nostalgia, but every season after it has literally the same structure, with none of the charm, and awfully full of cgi where one of s1 selling points was its good use of props.


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2022)

Modern cartoons are significantly better than most cartoons made in the pre 2000s. There is so much in terms of great cartoons nowadays; too much of old stuff relied on slapstick.
M Night Shyamalan makes really cool and creative movies.
Film would be significantly better if soundtracks tried to be more in your face and melodic and less atmospheric.
The Lion King 2 is a really good film.


----------



## Kumali (Aug 19, 2022)

The Coen brothers really blow hot and cold. Fargo and No Country For Old Men are both amazing; The Ballad of Buster Scruggs was utter crap, possibly the most boring film I've ever endured; The Man Who Wasn't There was pretty good for a remake; O Brother Where Art Thou is a great soundtrack album but wildly overrated as a film, and I _really_ don't get what all the fuss is about over The Big Lebowski. Seen that one twice and absolutely don't get it. Unfunny and uninteresting. (Also: Fargo, The Big Lebowski, The Man Who Wasn't There and No Country For Old Men are all pretty much the same story premise - come on, guys, come up with another idea or two.)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2022)

Rick and Morty is just genuinely ugly.
It's not a sort of rebellious ugly or something ugly for an animation purpose like Ed Edd n Eddy or Rugrats.
It's just another shitty looking "mature cartoon" because 2D animation is looked down upon so hard as things for kids we need to go in the exact opposite direction.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 2, 2022)

You don't need a high IQ to understand Rick and Morty. My IQ is a mere 105.


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Sep 17, 2022)

I do not get the love for _The Dark Crystal _or _Legend_ from a storytelling perspective. I love them for their special effects and design and atmosphere (and for Tim Curry being 110% Tim Curry as the best devil ever put on screen), but as _actual stories_? Nah.

Also, _The Sorcerer's Apprentice _is a great film, actually. Fight me.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 17, 2022)

Negative opinions: Kingsman: The Secret Service is one of the most obnoxious films I've ever seen. Promising Young Woman is just so inappropriately smug for its subject matter and its ending is awful. Knives Out is enjoyable enough but I just don't think it's _that_ amazing. The Northman was a huge disappointment after the fresh and creative The Lighthouse 

Positives: Edge of Tomorrow and Cloud Atlas are both masterpieces. Late Malick is as good as his early stuff, To the Wonder and Knight of Cups are great movies. Bambi and Pinocchio are remembered as classics and all but I always get the sense people consider them old hat while to me they're clearly Disney's best tbh. The Incredible Hulk is just a fun engaging action thriller and is in no way the worst of the MCU. Out of the one's I've seen Iron Man 3 is my fav. And M. Night Shyamalan's Old is great

(I feel like I can go on forever with these...)


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 17, 2022)

Watching a movie or tv show, I don't know which character I relate to: 




From this clip, you get the whole movie.




And, nope.  Rings of Power is LoTR nostalgia.

it's all mediocre cash grabs with no risk.  It's not art.  It's just rehashed and manufactured plotlines for click bait.


----------



## Servyl (Sep 17, 2022)

The Joker (2019) was unnecessarily depressing and nothing special. I didn't really like it.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 5, 2022)

I like the kid's movie _Alpha and Omega_.

There, I said it.

It's stupid but I don't care.


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 6, 2022)

_A Whisker Away_ has a creepy protagonist and sends a bad message.


----------



## PanthersForFun (Dec 6, 2022)

Raiders of the Lost Ark was bad.  Scarlet Witch was the worst part of Doctor Strange in the Multiverse of Madness.  The best Star Wars movie is The Force Awakens.  Ratatouille and The Lion King are just ok.  Now You See Me is one of my favorite movies.  Despicable Me 2 is better than the first one.  Hans Zimmer's Superman theme is better than John William's.  Stepbrothers is one of the least funny movies I have ever seen.  Cars 2 is good.  Mockingjay Pt 1 was on-par with the first two Hunger Games movies.  Interstellar has a great ending.  The Lego Batman movie is the best Lego movie.  Tobey Maguire is the worst Spider-Man.  The first Matrix movie is shallow.  The last minute of Encanto ruined the ending.  Bullet Train is one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 28, 2022)

Crash and Eddie from Ice Age are hilarious and cute. How can anyone hate them?






I like them because they look like ferrets NGL.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2022)

The blue things in Avatar are fucking ugly as sin and the sole reason I never want to watch either of those movies. They're simultaneously boring and hideous looking. I hate when Hollywood wants to make a "relatable" species of something and they always pick these stupid, lazy in betweens that are just humans with distorted thoughtlessly slapped on features. They look like the third stage of the kids on the cover of an Animorphs book or like the actors had saran wrap stretched over their faces. Just squashed and stretched, gaunt features with a mile of space put between the eyes.

Not to mention most of them are anemic as fuck. Spindly, stringy, ugly noodle people. Too scared to make an actual full featured design because shareholders and the basic bitch average move goer won't be able to stomach an interesting concept.
Gotta keep the training wheels on. Creative sinkhole.


----------



## Kumali (Dec 28, 2022)

It's A Wonderful Life is one of the most depressing films ever made and The Exorcist is one of the funniest. (Had to get that said before the forum disappears.)


----------



## Woozle (Dec 29, 2022)

Kumali said:


> It's A Wonderful Life is one of the most depressing films ever made and The Exorcist is one of the funniest. (Had to get that said before the forum disappears.)



I'M IN LOVE WITH SPIDER MAN'S AUNT.






We're sharing, right?


----------

